# Retrofit for Eclipse 12?



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

I recently bought an Eclipse 12 that I want to bump up to 36 watts.
I was just on AH supply website, & think I located something that might fit. (The 36 w bright kit, #30361)
The measurements are pretty close, but I'm worried about the bulbs getting splashed-it doesn't look like this kit comes w/any kind of clear cover for the lights. I am going by the pic at the top of their page, I wish their site had more pics, unless I'm impatient & missing something.
Does it come with a clear cover, or do I have to make my own, & if so, out of what? (I work at a sheetmetal fabrication shop & have access to both acrylic & lexan.)
If you have any experience with this weird hood, is this light kit a good fit for this hood? I am obsessed with having a neat, finished look, & without seeing firsthand what I'm ordering, I need some advice on how this kit might look before I discover that I'll have to cut this, or modify that & end up with something ugly & unprofessional.
I'm almost thinking of designing my own hood out of aluminum, I have a _wonderful_ pool of materials, machines, & talented people where I work, they can help make my design a reality, but will I have to go that far?


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

*Ever get the retrofit working?*

I'm looking to do the same thing with a spare Eclipse System 6. The part I'm stuck on is also some kind of splash prevention.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

AHSupply doesn't recommend using their kit with Eclipse models. I did one on the Eclipse 1 TL. I used their 36w kit. I had to buy the single bulb base and I had to trim the reflector a little for the shield to go on. After a few years, the plastic shield cracked from the heat where the bulb is plugged in. I don't think the kit that I used will fit your Eclipse 12. Here's part of the thread: PlantGeek :: View topic - Eclipse 1 lighting...

 But, all is not lost. Current offers a 32w retro fit kit made for your Eclipse 12. It comes with a 50/50 saltwater bulb. You'll have to swap it out for a 28w/32w 6700K, 10,000K or dual daylight 6700K/10,000K for plant use. CURRENT WHAT'S NEXT

Good luck!


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for that tip. I will check them out and see if that will work for me...

There certainly is _no_ shortage of vendors is there?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

rusticitas said:


> Thanks for that tip. I will check them out and see if that will work for me...
> 
> There certainly is _no_ shortage of vendors is there?


I'm sorry but I can't help you with your Eclipse 6. Current didn't list a kit for the Eclipse 6.

This info should help SkinniMini with the Eclipse 12.


----------

